# UP Camping and sightseing



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all. My name is Jeremy and I am from Ohio. My wife and I will be heading up to Muskallonge Lake SP in about 3 weeks for a few days to camp. We're experienced campers but we've never been that far north. I was hoping someone might be able to pass along a few tips or maybe a little review of Muskallonge? Being from Ohio, we don't get bears down here. Are they common in campgrounds up there and should we worry about a visit? Thanks for any info!

I almost forgot, we will be visiting Pictured Rocks so any advice about must see places is much appreciated too. We will have 2 full days to explore.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I really wouldn't worry about bears camping there. Bring some bear spray if it would make you feel better. But anytime in the north woods you should be diligent and not careless. Make sure you do the boat cruise of pictured rocks out of Munising, real cool!


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Another thing to do in Munising is the Riptide ride around Grand Island. Wear your rain gear as you will get wet.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

HI JD, 

Leave the bucknut necklace at home and don't wear red and the bears will leave you alone.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Check out your local library or book store for a Hunts Guide to the u.p. It will over your lake, campgrounds, restaurants, sightseeing stuff etc. I think the last one cost me 18.95. money well spent. Enjoy your stay. p.s. Pictured Rocks Boat Tour is a must. Oswalds Bear Ranch and Taqommenon spelling sry... are two place close to your campground that are good to see too. A pasty at Muldoons while in Munising is two thumbs up too.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Go to Grand Marais for lunch and walk the Grand Sable Lake and Dunes along the Superior shoreline. Some grassy areas are protected. You have to take the boat ride out to pictured rocks. Search waterfalls of Munising to see a few. Look for wild blueberries, they used to be thick all over there. Look for the yellow-green tundra "carpet" grass.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips and advice. It is much appreciated!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have an old Gazetteer county maps of Michigan. In the back it has places to see like waterfalls and other interesting things that we really enjoyed. Plus many times I like just going for a ride in the boonies and navigating by it.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

quote=JeremyDavis;5548854]Hi all. My name is Jeremy and I am from Ohio. My wife and I will be heading up to Muskallonge Lake SP in about 3 weeks for a few days to camp. We're experienced campers but we've never been that far north. I was hoping someone might be able to pass along a few tips or maybe a little review of Muskallonge? Being from Ohio, we don't get bears down here. Are they common in campgrounds up there and should we worry about a visit? Thanks for any info!

I almost forgot, we will be visiting Pictured Rocks so any advice about must see places is much appreciated too. We will have 2 full days to explore.[/quote]

Man! Only 2 days!? You will definitely want to come back! Since you are near Tahquamenon Falls you should pop in there to see the upper and lower portions. An interesting place to wet a line too!

The Great Lakes Shipwreck Museum at Whitefish Point is a must see as well.

Oswald's Bear Ranch is worth a stop if you are jonesing to see bear.

There are several boat tours out of Munising that are cool.My family really liked the shipwreck tour. The Pictured Rocks boat tour is really nice too. If they have an evening one the lighting is better for photos.

On your way home head due south from Munising and check out Kitch-iti-kipi near Palms Book State Park. The ride back to the bridge from this point has lots of spots you can stop to stick your feet in Lake Michigan.

Check out Lehto's Pasties on U.S. 2 on your way home. There is a roadside park just down the road that made a good picnic spot.

My family just did a trip similar to this a couple summers ago. We did not camp; we stayed in mom and pop motels near Munising, Copper Harbor and Manistique so no bears and camping stories. Have fun!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If you're at a camp ground, just stay away from the garbage dumpsters and you shouldn't have problems with bears. Now racoons around parks are experienced thieves and have seen it all. Before going to bed, put all food and garbage into a vehicle. They know how to open coolers and will make a mess.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

If you can run a boat my advice is to rent one for the day at Pictured Rocks if the weather is decent. I've done this a couple of times and I promise you'll have a better time. They have maps of the wrecks and you can stop and see them on the way to the rocks. Sure it costs a little coin but I can say I've seen the sights better than most. I get a pontoon boat every time and its the way to go if you can.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

If you have two days, I would spend one heading west from Muskallonge SP to Grand Marais then on to Munising to see Pictured Rocks and sights along the way. 

The second day, I would head south to Newberry, Tahquamanen Falls, Paradise and the Great Lakes Shipwreck Museum at Whitefish Point. 

That's two full days. 

If you want to see bears, stop at Oswalds Bear Ranch in Newberry. 

Oswald's Bear Ranch.com


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone made the trek to the Crisp Point light? Thought about checking it out.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

JeremyDavis said:


> Anyone made the trek to the Crisp Point light? Thought about checking it out.


Haven't been there for several years. But it was a nice drive through some serious woods. Worth the drive. Not sure I would do it without 4wd.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

JeremyDavis said:


> Anyone made the trek to the Crisp Point light? Thought about checking it out.


Crisp point is one of my favorite spots in Michigan. I went last year. Take a good camera and stay for the sunset.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. Shrike, I've got an F150 with 4wd so I'm in good shape. Aro, I've got a canon 7d and some L glass so I should be set.


----------



## aroflinger (Sep 4, 2011)

JeremyDavis said:


> Thanks guys. Shrike, I've got an F150 with 4wd so I'm in good shape. Aro, I've got a canon 7d and some L glass so I should be set.


Yes that will work. I don't know about the ford part though. If you have an extra minute and dime, stop by tahquamenon general store! Great owners.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jul 14, 2008)

Well due to some unforseen emergency surgery for my wife yesterday we've had to cancel the camping trip. Thankfully she is ok. Thanks for all the tips and advice. I will definitely use it for our next planned trip!


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

JeremyDavis said:


> Well due to some unforseen emergency surgery for my wife yesterday we've had to cancel the camping trip. Thankfully she is ok. Thanks for all the tips and advice. I will definitely use it for our next planned trip!


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

That's too bad, sorry to hear that.


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

I was at crisp pt lighthouse years ago. They had a book there to sign your name in and say where you were from and leave any comments you wanted. Someone said that it was a beautiful drive up there in their motorcycle with sidecar!


Shrike said:


> Haven't been there for several years. But it was a nice drive through some serious woods. Worth the drive. Not sure I would do it without 4wd.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

BruceDafter said:


> I was at crisp pt lighthouse years ago. They had a book there to sign your name in and say where you were from and leave any comments you wanted. Someone said that it was a beautiful drive up there in their motorcycle with sidecar!


I think possibly someone was telling a whopper!


----------

